# Daisy need help here



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

I have a ND named daisy. I used to have a pygmy/ND but she died of lice infestation even though I sevin dusted her not long before she got the disease. Well daisy a few days ago was acting kinda funky. She was layin down in our yard eatin grass. Well I had a doe once do that so I gave daisy safeguard just in case she had a worm that the ivermectin did not get rid of. Today I still noticed her acting "off". Also she seemed weak legged. One of my does head but her and she fell very easily to her knees. Then another time she jump down from over this tiny fence above the ground by 5ft and she fell to her knees the rolled to her side. She eats fine though!! I think she may have lice infestation. What are you thoughts I would appreciated your advice greatly!!! thanks 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

First you need to get a fecal done to include coccidia. Second you should check her eyelids for anemia. Third you should check her over for lice.

One treatment of Sevin Dust will not take care of the problem. You need to dust every 2 weeks for 3 to 4 times. You also need to clean out there area and heavily dust that as well for every 2 weeks, 3 to 4 times.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

I cleaned out the stalls yesterday. I checked her eyelids and they are a dark pink. I checked her fur and I saw a couple of lice here and there but very few.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Did you heavily dust the floor with Sevin Dust? If you don't treat the area as well, they will keep getting reinfected. It takes a long time to get lice under control.

If she is weak, then something is really going on. I would also get a temp on her. Certainly a B Complex shot and Probios wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Maybe she needs some electrolytes, for a boost of energy? And vit b complex wouldn't hurt either....I'm guessing something more serious than lice is going on at this point.
Trying to think of what would cause muscle weakness :think:.

How old is she, and is she preggo or milking?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

She has milk. Her kegs are weak but she does not seem weak.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> Did you heavily dust the floor with Sevin Dust? If you don't treat the area as well, they will keep getting reinfected. It takes a long time to get lice under control.
> 
> If she is weak, then something is really going on. I would also get a temp on her. Certainly a B Complex shot and Probios wouldn't hurt either.


And no sevin dust on the floor:/ like I said she isn't weak but he

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

R legs are a lil weak. My doe pushed daisy and she fell to her knees very easily!!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Dust her with Sevin Dust 4x a day for like two weeks. Also sprinkle the dust allllllll over the barn. I use Diatomaceous Earth, which is a dust. And that has been the most effective method for me. I would also give her electrolytes, and a BO-SE injection. BO-SE will most likely help with the weak muscles. A copper bolus might also help if she hasn't been bolused already


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

No she has not been bolused yet. I have to sevin dust her 4x a day or week????!?:O 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

4seasonsfarm said:


> No she has not been bolused yet. I have to sevin dust her 4x a day or week????!?:O
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Wellllll....... not necessarily Sevin Dust. You can dust her with DE or Permethrin Dust, but you will still have to dust her 3-4x a day for it to be effective.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Once every 2 weeks for 3 to 4 times is all you do on Sevin or Python Dust. Also clean the barn and heavily dust the floor at that time too.

You may need to do that with DE but not that frequently with the chemical dusts.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

ksalvagno said:


> Once every 2 weeks for 3 to 4 times is all you do on Sevin or Python Dust. Also clean the barn and heavily dust the floor at that time too.
> 
> You may need to do that with DE but not that frequently with the chemical dusts.


How is that? Wouldn't you need to dust with the DE more, considering it doesn't have the chemicals? I would think that you would have to use the chemical dusts less?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You said to dust them 3 to 4 times per day. You may need to do that with DE, but not the chemical dusts.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

ksalvagno said:


> You said to dust them 3 to 4 times per day. You may need to do that with DE, but not the chemical dusts.


Ohhhhhhhh....... I got that mixed up......


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I agree with Karen. I use Python dust as a preventative. When I trim hooves, I dust them. When I clean bedding, I dust the floor and lime it too. I have not seen any lice on my goats.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

if you have white tail deer in your area I would begin treatment for meningeal worm..

1 cc per 7# safguard
1 ccper 40# sub Q Ivomec plus
Banamine or Dex


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Ok she is walking around alot today. She ate all her food and he is actin normal today!!!!:O was I just bein over worried about her?? I'm still gonna treat her because it won't hurt her if I do.


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I dont think you are being over protective..: ) just a good goat mommy...
I would watch for signs of meningeal worm which are weakness...a cross way walk...ect...other things to cause weakness are polio and listeriosis..all of which will need quick action,what you described I don't think will go away on its own..keep a close eye on her


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Ok I will  what are symptoms of polio??!?


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Staring around at the sun. Not eating, acting very weird, and looks like they have blind eyes 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

here is a good article on polio and listeriosis

http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/listeriosis.html

best wishes


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

heres one on meningeal worm
http://goatconnection.com/articles/publish/article_126.shtml


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Ok thanks for the links  I don't think she has polio but ill watch for it. And that worm which I don't know how to spell the name.


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

4seasonsfarm said:


> Ok thanks for the links  I don't think she has polio but ill watch for it. And that worm which I don't know how to spell the name.
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Toltrazuil! (Baycox)

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Ok here is an update on daisy: she is getting stronger in her legs. She is drinking and eating well. And her eyelids did get a lil pale. But their color fluctuates!!! Do you think a shot of LA200 would help?? 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Also a few days ago when he first started acting like this she was in heat. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

4seasonsfarm said:


> Ok here is an update on daisy: she is getting stronger in her legs. She is drinking and eating well. And her eyelids did get a lil pale. But their color fluctuates!!! Do you think a shot of LA200 would help??
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


I would worm her if her eyes were pale, can't really help you with the LA200. I have really never used it so I dont know if it would help.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

LA 200 is for infection...I would not give unless she has a fever or some kind of wound...

for pale eyes, could be from the lice load, I would also consider worm load as the cause...when was the last time she was wormed and with what and how much?
use red cell (made for horses) 6 cc per 100# daily for a week then once a week until good color returns...
B 12, high protein feed alfalfa and green leaves help rebuild red blood cells along with 20 cc of 50/50 ACV/water


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

happybleats said:


> LA 200 is for infection...I would not give unless she has a fever or some kind of wound...
> 
> for pale eyes, could be from the lice load, I would also consider worm load as the cause...when was the last time she was wormed and with what and how much?
> use red cell (made for horses) 6 cc per 100# daily for a week then once a week until good color returns...
> B 12, high protein feed alfalfa and green leaves help rebuild red blood cells along with 20 cc of 50/50 ACV/water


Ok I didn't think it would help. I wormed her in February with ivermectin and I wormed her with safeguard about a week ago when she first started acting like this. Also I have been giving her about 2cc of redcell a day. But maybe I should go down on the amount.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

red cell is 6 cc per 100#...daily for a week then go once a week until eye color improves...


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Ok thank you 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------

